

Effects of Translating an iPhone App - Charts And Graphs, Breakdown by Countries - andrewljohnson
http://www.gaiagps.com/news/article/Effects%20of%20Translation%20-%20Charts%20and%20Graphs
I know this data is a bit stale, so if anyone has questions, I'll try and answer them.<p>We're pretty open with our sales data, so ask whatever you want.
======
Luc
In the PDF it said you didn't notice a change in sales in Belgium. I looked up
Gaia GPS in the app store, and the description is still in English...

Perhaps you didn't do a translation into Dutch, and only the French speaking
part of the country is seeing the translation?

~~~
Luc
Oh wait, the Netherlands is in the 'improved most' category. Ok, so I guess
your translation is just not enabled in (at least the Flemish part of)
Belgium.

------
nandemo
Andrew,

this is cool but the graphs are all spikey; you should probably use either a
histogram or a line graph that connects the actual numbers.

By the way, is there a Japanese translation?

~~~
andrewljohnson
There is no Japanese translation yet... still looking for a translator. I
understand that market is a big one too!

As for the graphs... not much I can do. I just did screen grabs from AppViz.
The spike down to zero after each day is a bug too :(

I really should regrab these graphs and repost with the latest numbers. They
are more interesting now.

------
DenisM
Cool, thanks for posting. Given how money you make you might s well pay a
professional translator for Japanese - you will be pleasantly surprised.

------
sradu
If it's public information, how much did you pay per string in one language?

~~~
andrewljohnson
When I first posted the job, I offered $7.00 for what amounted to about 200
words. I later decreased the offer to $5.00 and it seemed to work just as
well. I bet even $3-4 would work OK.

I offered people the same amount to edit someone else's translation.

